# Sticky  Reminder about Rule 9: NO discussion of replica watches



## zippofan

Recently there have been some replicas links posted. Since this is against our rules I'm making a sticky to remind everyone of rule #9. If anyone has questions please let me know by PM.

*9 . No discussions or pictures of replica watches, or links to replica watch sites unless previously approved by a moderator or the site owner. In general, any posts that involves the discussion, encouragement, or solicitation of any kind of illegal activities, whether watch-related or not, is prohibited.*
Zippofan
Affordable Watches Forum Co-Moderator

<Updated 2/2013 to reflect rule numbering change>


----------

